# lagg0 denies router config



## Rastko (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi,

I have set up the lagg0 failover virtual link that aggregates ethernet and radio adapters on my laptop. Everything works fine, except I cannot access my router configuration page. I've changed the firewall script to use interface "lagg0" in the rules, but I didn't change much, and the Internet is working.

What's the dealio?


```
ifconfig_em0="up" # No IP/DHCP
wlans_wpi0="wlan0" # create WPI device
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA indoor quiet wmm -bgscan" # No IP/DHCP
create_args_wlan0="wlanaddr ::actual:mac:here::" # Clone wlan0, fake MAC
cloned_interfaces="lagg0" # Create virtual failover interface
ifconfig_lagg0="up laggproto failover laggport wlan0 laggport em0 DHCP"
```


----------

